#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-11-21
<TommyT> greetings... I see ubuntulog2 has joined the channel
<TommyT> Is ubuntulog2 a bot or a user?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-11-16
<az7> chat night !
<snide_> zzzzzzzzzzz
<snide_> lol wakee wakee]
<az7> so when/where is the lug meet?
<snide_> dunno
<snide_> iemailed back in response to that question today, but kwad hasn't moderated it yet
<az7> nwalug is kind of quiet too
<snide_> probably could talk kwad into it at the game store
<snide_> they all are
<snide_> it's super-hard to keep interest up in these groups
<snide_> we have a dcg, and let me tell you, it takes many people & a lot of work to just keep it going
<snide_> but don't give up! that's the key
<snide_> speaking of interest, its nice & cold, pouring rain... it's DAMNED difficult to stay awake here
<snide_> redwing4146392643
<snide_> wtf?
<az7> yeah the weather has been crap lately
<snide_> so have you gone to a carlug meeting?
<az7> nah, only 2600 meetings so far
<snide_> really? where do you live?
<snide_> do you mean fs2600?
<az7> yup
<snide_> ah. i promised to make it to one of those, but yeah, loooong drive
<snide_> love to get a 2600 going in cark, but...sigh no time
<az7> not so bad, we came down for pyarkansas last month
<snide_> yeah that's another group that needs formation here. just hard to do
<snide_> how is pyarkansas doing?
<az7> it was a blast.. won some free books and all that
<snide_> man that's awesome!
<snide_> the only time ive been in nwa is to see a hogs game
<snide_> that's been awhile
<az7> you guys should carpool it up to fs2600 some time
<snide_> yes we definitely should
<snide_> many of us really wanna go
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-11-13
<Cchadwicka> little rock in da house
<Cchadwicka> anyone here
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-11-14
<TommyT> Greetings -- Anyone here for "Chat Night"?
<TommyT> I guess not. :-(
<TommyT> Greetings Num83rGuy!
<TommyT> Not much "chat" on Chat Night!
<Num83rGuy> Hello TommyT
<Num83rGuy> It seems there rarely is.
<TommyT> Yes I was just looking through the logs. We even had a job announcement back in October, which has been met with silence
<TommyT> module000 announced an opening at his place in NLR
<TommyT> a few days ago he said it was still open
<Num83rGuy> Hmm, too bad I live nowhere near there
<TommyT> I'm in Conway. What part of the state are you in?
<Num83rGuy> Work would be the hight of great right now.
<Num83rGuy> Near Batesville.
<TommyT> I think we have kindof a cluster of Ubuntu folks in that direction.
<TommyT> Back when we could post our location on launchpad, it seemed there were several active members around there.
<Num83rGuy> Realy!? I wish i could find more than one person who knows how to turn one on much less use it.
<TommyT> Of course, I'm drawing kind of a sweeping arm across a swath of the state. My geography stinks, too.
<Num83rGuy> Ha!
<TommyT> I just pulled up batesville on maps.google.com... I think the folks I'm thinking of are closer to Mountain Home. Or Mountain VIew.
<Num83rGuy> Yeah That sounds about right.
<TommyT> Over the years we have had less and less activity here in Conway, too.... our biggest activist moved off to Seattle.
<TommyT> years ago
<TommyT> I would like to get a LITTLE more activity going.
<TommyT> Do you ever travel for computer-related events?
<Num83rGuy> I seem to remember there was a LUG in Batesville some time ago.  If I recall there were nearly 50 in the state but, a few years ago it seems the tech and it followers flew the coop.
<TommyT> I guess as we get more "connected" (virtually) we see less need to be connected in person
<Num83rGuy> I have never been to a meeting, by the time I learned of them I was too busy with work and family. Now I am just too broke to get gas to go. :(
<TommyT> Maybe linux / Ubuntu is too dull now ... I hardly have any trouble that I would head to a meeting to discuss
<Num83rGuy> Ha, I agree.  I am having more trouble out of hardware than non-Windows software these days too.
<TommyT> Do you drive as far as Newport or Heber Springs? Or is that too far (gas or time wise)?
<TommyT> I'm just trying to get a sense of what seems far in that part of the state.
<Num83rGuy> Blew two power supplies in a month and now having HDD problems.  I rarely go to Newport My car is literally falling apart.  I have hat to pick up parts off the road.
<TommyT> I grew up in a little town in Texas and the nearest movie theater was 70 miles away (this was before VCRs or even cable TV)
<Num83rGuy> Bates ville is about my limit for now.  ( ~30 miles )
<Num83rGuy> I know that feel.
<TommyT> Are you on DSL?
<Num83rGuy> Yeah, 1.5Mib down 256Kib up $60 a month.
<Num83rGuy> The fastest I can get.
<TommyT> oof. $60/mo is pricey.
<TommyT> but you probably don't have much choice
<Num83rGuy> Yep, and the phone Co. cays be glad I have it.  They are the only provider other than Huges net. Same price but, with a cap. Blagh.
<TommyT> My brother had Hughes for awhile. Terrible. They hit the cap as soon as any kid in the household loaded up their iPod
<TommyT> Besides they were often losing signal due to weather or whatever.
<TommyT> Fortunately a
<Num83rGuy> Yeah, and the wife plays MMOs so that would be gon in a day or two.
<TommyT> fortunately ATT decided DSL would reach his house from Conway
<TommyT> and it did
<Num83rGuy> The part that frustrates me is that there is a wireless provider just a half mile away.
<TommyT> WiMax or WiFi?
<Num83rGuy> Faster and cheaper. I'm just out of range.
<Num83rGuy> I don't rember.
<Num83rGuy> *Remember.
<TommyT> Half a mile is theoretically doable with a directional antenna, if it's WiFi
<Num83rGuy> Someday....
<TommyT> WiMaxx or whatever they call it is supposed to go farther, but I know nothing about it.
<TommyT> You could try building a Pringles can antenna.
<TommyT> OR even a "fry basket" antenna
<TommyT> I think some folks have even repurposed their satellite dishes.
<Num83rGuy> I plan on it. Just too busy.  That and the wife gets nervious if I play with the net too much.
<TommyT> Yeah, speaking of... I just got notice from my wife that it's almost bed time
<Num83rGuy> LOL all right Nite.
<TommyT> I should feel lucky, though. When I was young my bed time was 8 pm.
<Num83rGuy> http://www.connect-arkansas.org/home
<Num83rGuy> I have talked with a guy who works o this good info.
<TommyT> cool -- I think I know some of the folks who started that years ago
<TommyT> But Conway put in fiber all over town and the price is just low enough I got lazy.
<Num83rGuy> Lucky.
<TommyT> Yeah, it was a huge relief to give up the dialup... that was probably 1996 or 1997
<TommyT> They also rolled out wireless around town
<Num83rGuy> Let me see..., 4 years ago.
<Num83rGuy> Ha I just looked at the map.  Wireless is at the end of my street.
<Num83rGuy> I still can't get it , yet
<TommyT> You could probably work with them to become a node on their network.
<TommyT> Do you have any nearby neighbors who might share your bandwidth?
<Num83rGuy> Well Later I gotta go as well Kids are getting too rowdy.  I think i will give them a call tomorrow.
<TommyT> Good luck and good night!
<Num83rGuy> Have a good night.
